# Themenchatabend "Fischhaltung" am 11.06



## Echinopsis (6. Juni 2010)

Hi zusammen,

kommenden Freitag (also in fünf Tagen), am *11.06 veranstalten wir ab 19:30 Uhr* einen Themenchatabend zum *Thema Fischhaltung* in unserem Chat.
Es können Fragen rund um das Thema Fische allgemein/Fischhaltung usw gestellt werden.
In diesem Sinne möchte ich mich auch rechtherzlich bei Uwe (koi-Uwe) bedanken, der den Themenchatabend als Mann vom Fach begleitet und Fragen beantwortet.

Ich freue mich schon euch zu sehen!

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## maritim (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Fischhaltung" am 11.06*

hallo,

freue mich schon auf den themenchatabend.

werde eine liste mit fragen erstellen, damit ich keine fragen vergesse, die ich dem lieben uwe und den anderen usern stellen möchte.


----------



## Candira (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Fischhaltung" am 11.06*

Oh, das ist prima - ich freue mich schon!

Hoffentlich macht das meine Internetverbindung mit


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Fischhaltung" am 11.06*

Hallo,
kleiner Einwurf. Freitag beginnt die Fußball-WM. Ich denke man sollte den Termin verschieben.


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Fischhaltung" am 11.06*

Ich bin auch dafür @Uwe
Habe ganz vergessen dass Freitag Abend unser Ortsgruppenabend ist (unabkömmlich  )
Wie wäre es, wenn wir um genau eine Woche verschieben, und den Chatabend am 18.06 machen?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Fischhaltung" am 11.06*

Ganz schlecht Daniel, da spielt Deutschland. Zwar schon um 13:30 Uhr, aber man(n) weiß ja nie


----------



## Christine (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Fischhaltung" am 11.06*

Dann macht doch ein WM-Special zum Thema Futterbälle und anderes Spielzeug


----------

